# Protective Glass Screen on a plazma TV (replacement)



## myrddin (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I have had a crack on my Plazma screen for a while now, I was looking for info on how to replace it... or what it might cost to have it done. its the outer protective glas not the screen its self (you would think if it were protective it would not have cracked)...

any ideas?

its a Panasonic TH-50PZ700U

thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You will have to get a service manual, see if it has an exploded view of the set in this much detail, get a part number, then order it through an authorized distributor. The manual will likely not be very helpful with respect to the procedure for changing it, but you can bet that it will require a great deal of dissassembly.


----------

